# Sig Sauer P228 Full Nickel



## Rolfe (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,
I am new at this, but was wanting to know if anyone might be able to tell me what the value of a Sig Sauer P228, 9mm, in FULL NICKEL, new in the box, would be. The entire gun, and mags, are nickel. This gun was special made for a police department, and to my knowledge this was never a production gun. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
Rolfe


----------



## dtxmck (Jan 15, 2013)

Rolfe said:


> Hi,
> I am new at this, but was wanting to know if anyone might be able to tell me what the value of a Sig Sauer P228, 9mm, in FULL NICKEL, new in the box, would be. The entire gun, and mags, are nickel. This gun was special made for a police department, and to my knowledge this was never a production gun. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
> Rolfe


Do you still have this gun?


----------

